# New XD40 disassemby lever very thght??????



## unit 582 (Jun 1, 2007)

Picked up my new XP40 yesterday and noticed that the disassembly lever is very tight. I am no wimp,it takes all i have to rotate the lever to the 12:00 position. Is this normal for a new ZD? afterall is not the 5 second field strip one its features? I haveadded a drop of oil to the pivot hoping it will help, it only hehped a little. hsa anyone else had this problem? and do any of you have any advice? thank you "the unit":


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

You are locking the slide back before turning the lever aren't you?

:smt1099


----------



## PanaDP (Jul 20, 2007)

Mine is stiff and needs to be moved with purpose but I wouldn't say it's as tight as yours.


----------



## Grip (Oct 26, 2007)

my XD-9 is 4 days old (to me) built 9-17-2007

mine was tight too...what i did was take the slide off and then i kept working the takedown lever on the frame(with the slide off) until it loosedn up...a little oil helps too.

now i can do it with my left thumb real fast(but its not sloppy loose)

its a new gun, everything needs to be broken in a little.


----------



## unit 582 (Jun 1, 2007)

TOF, Yes sir, I locked the slide open, then rotate the lever clockwise to the 12:00 possition, only i have to use both thumbs to do so.


----------



## unit 582 (Jun 1, 2007)

what products do you use to lube these little beauties??????


----------



## Grip (Oct 26, 2007)

i personally use Hoppe's elite gun oil right niow

i have also used remington gun oil with teflon(really good product)

castrol 5w-30 synthetic motor oil works very well as a lubricant too(my grandpa used to use 10w-30 castrol on his springfield m1903


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

My XD45 was pretty tight at first. Put 1000 rounds through it... hahaha Runs like a champ!

Now I clean it once a month, need it or not. Runs the same. 100 rounds, 500 rounds, clean, dirty... Who cares? It still shoots ragged holes. NO failures to fire, except a few early battery issues when I wasn't gripping it.

Grip it and rip it. Clean it when you're bored... Enjoy your XD.

Jeff


----------



## unit 582 (Jun 1, 2007)

Thanks to all for your replies, shouldn't complain if my new baby is nice and tight! Merry X-Mass to all!! 35 years ago x-mass eve morning my dad took me shooting for the first time, Thank you Dad. Tomorrow I will take him shooting. He has a new Ruger, I'll take the XD. Again happy holidays, the UNIT


----------



## Grip (Oct 26, 2007)

awesome!

my dad first took me shooting when i was 7 years old, he had me shooting a .30-06 springfield m1903 (he got it from his dad)

im 25 now and just got my XD last thursday...my dad has all of next week off...im gonna take him shooting and try to get him back into shooting so ill have someone to go to the range with...hopefully someone to take me hunting.

he had to sell his M1903 along time ago due to an injury at work and he need'd the $...i have been looking into getting him another hunting rifle, but ill see what happens after taking him shooting with the XD....he might just want a pistol instead.


----------

